

Show HN: Bugfender – a modern remote logger tailor-made for mobile development - znq
http://bugfender.com/

======
znq
Hello HN folks! This is Stefan from Mobile Jazz
[http://mobilejazz.com/](http://mobilejazz.com/).

We've been developing Bugfender and using it as an internal tool for quite
some time now and decided to promote it to an actual product.

This is our first beta release of Bugfender, which is now also open to the
public. You can find out more on our product page (link above) or by reading
this blog post: [http://bugfender.com/blog/this-is-bugfender-were-
live/](http://bugfender.com/blog/this-is-bugfender-were-live/)

\------------------

Current status:

\------------------

* iOS SDK available and fully working.

* Android and JS SDK in development.

* The web admin is still basic, but working well.

* We've a free account for 3 months during the beta (extendable for another 3 months)

\-------------------------------------

We'd appreciate feedback about:

\-------------------------------------

* The product itself. Is it useful to you?

* The product website. Is it easy to understand?

* The pricing page. Does it make sense? What would you price differently.

* The FAQ page. Is it clear enough? What leaves doubt? What would you add?

* Future: what are the features you'd like to have at most?

* Competition: what similar products are you using at the moment? What do you like about them? What do you not like about them?

* An obviously any other kind of feedback is more than welcome as well :-)

Myself and my co-founders will stick around here for a while and are happy to
answer any questions you might have.

------
echamussy
I've been one of the beta testers of Bugfender and so far I like it very much.
It provides much more context when an issue happens instead of just getting
the stack trace like Crashlytics does. One thing would be awesome to have in
Bugfender is to automatically use the NSLog calls instead of having to change
to BFLog all over an existing project. That way the only step to get it
working would be to import the SDK and that's it.

If you are an iOS dev you should check it out, it may just save you many
headaches when trying to debug a problem when it is not easy to replicate.

------
aleixventa
After checking the site I would say it looks quite interesting to iOS
developers. I like the idea to be able to get the logs from remote devices.

I use Crashlytics, that's quite similar to Bugfender, but it's only useful
when a crash happens and not all our bugs are crashes.

------
franrull
Hey there! I've been following closely Bugfender's release process and I have
to say that it's very exciting to see it live finally. It certainly is a very
useful product when it comes to finding mysterious bugs in your user's device.

------
jgimenez
That's nice! I'm currently sending logs to a PHP script in a very pedestrian
way, will definitely look into it.

